# Today's Wordle Game



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I try to make the first word one with common letters and 2 vowels. So for today's Wordle my first entry was "roast". The word was rejected as "not a valid word". Huh?


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

I just tried it for the first time today. I could get 3 of the 5, but only 1 in the correct position. It certainly challenges your brain to come up with 5 letter words. 
They seem to have a word list and if your word is not accepted you get that chance over.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Aren’t all the letters of the alphabet common? Roast is an actual word in my vocabulary. Maybe it didn’t like the way you type!?!? ????????‍♀


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

The word may not be in the game’s dictionary. I’ve played plenty of word games, and sometimes the device you play on makes a difference. In Bookworm, there were words the tablet version would not accept, but the pc version would.


----------



## Silver Lining (Nov 26, 2016)

I usually start my Wordle chain with ocean since it has three vowels.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Silver Lining said:


> I usually start my Wordle chain with ocean since it has three vowels.


Good idea.

I had four letters with one in the right place. I looked it up because I knew I would not get it.


----------



## fripouille (Nov 13, 2018)

Wẹ play it as a family and everybody started once with the same word. We then usẹ each day's word for the next day. It's fun and we keep in touch every day to compare how quickly wẹ solved the grid.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

kipsalot said:


> Good idea.
> 
> I had four letters with one in the right place. I looked it up because I knew I would not get it.


Where do you look it up? I got the word but I have squares and words all over a knitting pattern.


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Try adieu as your first word!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

https://www.express.co.uk/entertainment/gaming/1562856/wordle-best-starting-words-evg

I read this recently.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I am too dumb to play it, but will keep trying to learn it. A friend recently told me about it, and I did have a go, but couldn’t understand how it works. Apparently there are instructions somewhere so I better get hold of them, and try again. I am addicted to patience at the moment.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I always start with ‘Iotas’ as my first word. Lymph and Under as my second and third. I don’t try to get it any sooner than 4th try.
But a couple of nights ago (I usually try it at midnight when it appears), I used ‘iotas’ and then ‘under’ and found that I had 4 of my letters and guessed the correct word.

Since Wordle is only once a day and you can’t place the letters where you want … you need to start from the first letter and place them in order … I discovered PuzzWord. Keeps giving you words for a long as you want and you can immediately place the letters in the green exactly where they need to be and then switch the others around.

Actually, with the exception that double letters were not allowed and you were never told if any were in the correct place, this game is the old paper and pencil word game Jotto.
We used to play it up in the Catskills on vacation or at camp on those dreary, rainy days.

And if your remember Mastermind … that’s the same game but with putting a secret code of four colors together.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

lkg67 said:


> Try adieu as your first word!


This is my first word too!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Ouija is also a good word.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> Where do you look it up? I got the word but I have squares and words all over a knitting pattern.


I typed "answer to today's Wordle" in my search engine and chose from the possible sources. My search engine is Duck Duck Go. It doesn't sell your info like some others do.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

"irate" is one of the best words to use because it uses the most frequent consonants and vowels in the English language!


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

I used "roast" and it was accepted as a word.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mathrox said:


> I always start with 'Iotas' as my first word. Lymph and Under as my second and third. I don't try to get it any sooner than 4th try.
> But a couple of nights ago (I usually try it at midnight when it appears), I used 'iotas' and then 'under' and found that I had 4 of my letters and guessed the correct word.
> 
> Since Wordle is only once a day and you can't place the letters where you want … you need to start from the first letter and place them in order … I discovered PuzzWord. Keeps giving you words for a long as you want and you can immediately place the letters in the green exactly where they need to be and then switch the others around.
> ...


And PuzzWord has an App so it is on my phone. Got my first one out in only 3 tries. Used someone's suggestion of adieu and it was a good start.
Like being able to put the letter where I want when I want to.


----------



## NanaAnnM (May 20, 2019)

My first word is ideal - 3 of the vowels. The 2nd word could have "ou" in it if needed to figure out the vowels used. I like the idea of using ouija - it has 4 of the vowels! Has anyone used it? It's not a very common word so was not sure it'd be in the Wordle dictionary. It is a fun game that keeps the brain cells working which is a good thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaAnnM said:


> My first word is ideal - 3 of the vowels. The 2nd word could have "ou" in it if needed to figure out the vowels used. I like the idea of using ouija - it has 4 of the vowels! Has anyone used it? It's not a very common word so was not sure it'd be in the Wordle dictionary. It is a fun game that keeps the brain cells working which is a good thing.


ouija isn't in PuzzWord. I tried it twice to check.
It is in wordle


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

Many years ago, my future ex-husband taught me this same game, except using numbers instead of letters. Each of us would pick our own secret four-digit number and take turns guessing the other’s digits. We each needed a paper and pencil to keep track of the guesses. Back in pre-cell phone days, it was something fun we did to pass time while waiting at the doctor’s office, or for the car to get an oil change.


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

MrsB said:


> I try to make the first word one with common letters and 2 vowels. So for today's Wordle my first entry was "roast". The word was rejected as "not a valid word". Huh?


I have used Roast severl times as a first word with no problem. Very curious that you had that msg.


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

lizzie91001 said:


> Many years ago, my future ex-husband taught me this same game, except using numbers instead of letters. Each of us would pick our own secret four-digit number and take turns guessing the other's digits. We each needed a paper and pencil to keep track of the guesses. Back in pre-cell phone days, it was something fun we did to pass time while waiting at the doctor's office, or for the car to get an oil change.


I still do a numbers version - It's usually in my Math Puzzle magazine. Fun


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> "irate" is one of the best words to use because it uses the most frequent consonants and vowels in the English language!


Here are a few more:
aisle, raise, adieu, audio, piano, about, ratio,


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

darowil said:


> And PuzzWord has an App so it is on my phone. Got my first one out in only 3 tries. Used someone's suggestion of adieu and it was a good start.
> Like being able to put the letter where I want when I want to.


Wordle also has an app, which I use on my phone. Another app, Wordler, is the same game. I use it too so I do 2 words a day.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Got it in the 4th row


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

lkg67 said:


> Try adieu as your first word!


That's what I use or "audio".


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

fripouille said:


> Wẹ play it as a family and everybody started once with the same word. We then usẹ each day's word for the next day. It's fun and we keep in touch every day to compare how quickly wẹ solved the grid.


This is a great way to keep in touch.

Wordle can also be a lifesaver. This mother was saved when she didn't share her Wordle score with her family.
https://apple.news/A5Mcw2HQOQIyzWEr9ym16iQ


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I got it in 3 tries today!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

What I didn't realize is that if you have a correct letter but in the wrong place, then that letter may appear twice in the correct word. e.g., toast


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Six letters?

No luck understanding rules.



MrsB said:


> I try to make the first word one with common letters and 2 vowels. So for today's Wordle my first entry was "roast". The word was rejected as "not a valid word". Huh?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The answer is on the next screen after you have tried the word 6 times.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I got today's on the third try, day before I didn't get it at all. Fun game. I also play Word Whomp on Pogo.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> ouija isn't in PuzzWord. I tried it twice to check.
> It is in wordle


I have used it on Wordle before.


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Another great site for all sorts of games is called DKM games. I play Word Ferret. There is a daily challenge where your score is ranked amongst others who have played. I'm lucky if I make it in the top 50. https://dkmgames.com/WordFerret/


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I tried it and got the answer in 5.i was astonished as it was my son's name!


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

Fun! 
We actually "invented" the Wordles thing about 40 years ago ... my husband and I used to play "Mastermind" quite a bit [same idea, but with colored pegs] and since we're word people, we started playing Mastermind with words ... but we never tried to "spread the word" or anything.

We play a lot of "Wordscapes" -- free, tournaments, teams [my husband and I are both on the same team], etc. from People Fun. : https://www.peoplefun.com

The dictionary a game uses can be highly eccentric ... for example, Wordscapes allows yup, yep, aah, cor, and both "duffel" and "duffle" as acceptable words, while not giving credit for words like "cant" and "ewer" and "reeve" ...


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

I usually use “irate” as my first word, since it has 3 vowels and r and t are common letters in words.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

lkg67 said:


> Try adieu as your first word!


That's exactly what I do ! All the vowels except "o" and it makes the rest a LOT easier ! ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Look what came up on my Facebook page today https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wordle-hat?fbclid=IwAR0d5BP0McGT5U0PrMW0fTR4jbgZGWa-RnUQngJww9qF94vjjLZMY43qMDo Not that that I expect that I will be knitting one.


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

:sm02:


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

For those who need more challenges each day … there is a Dordle puzzle (2 words at the same time), Quordle (4 words at the same time), Octordle (8 words at the same time).


----------

